# Weekly competition 2011-14



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U' R' U2 F2 R' U2 R'
*2. *R F' R2 U2 F U R' F R2 U'
*3. *R' U R' F2 U2 R' U2 R F'
*4. *F R2 U' R2 U2 R' F U2 R
*5. *F' U R2 F' R' U' R F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U B' R B2 R B' D2 R' B2 F L' B R D' R B
*2. *D U' B' D' U' F2 L2 R B2 L' U R' F U' B L' R U2
*3. *R' D F' L2 D' R B2 U' F R' D' B2 D F' U' L U' F'
*4. *B' U' L2 U' B' L F2 L' B' F U2 L2 F R' D2 U' R'
*5. *F' L' R' B D2 B2 D' U F2 R' F2 L2 D B F' R

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw R' B' D' Fw2 Rw2 R Uw' Rw R2 B Rw2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 F' U' B' F R B' D Uw U' Rw R' F2 R2 B' D' U2 Rw' B' L' R2 B2 D' Rw2 Fw2 Uw
*2. *Rw' F D2 L' D2 B L' F2 L U' Fw2 D B' L D' Uw L2 Rw' Uw' F' Rw B2 Fw Uw' B U2 L' D2 B F Rw' Uw2 L R D B2 F' U2 L' Rw'
*3. *Fw2 Rw' Uw' L2 R2 Uw2 B2 R2 Uw' U2 R' B2 L' U' L2 Rw' D' L' R2 D B' Uw' L2 Uw Rw Fw F2 L' Rw Fw F Rw2 D2 L2 F2 D2 Fw' F2 Rw' Fw2
*4. *R' Fw Uw' L Rw2 R2 Uw L' Rw' D' U Fw Rw2 D2 Uw U B2 Uw2 U' F' D2 R' Fw2 Uw' Rw' Uw U Rw' D L' Uw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 R' D2 F' Rw U L
*5. *U' Fw L' Rw B Rw B' Fw2 F' Rw D Uw F' L' Fw F D' Uw' U2 Rw' D' F Uw' B2 Fw' Rw' R' B Fw2 R D2 L' Rw R' Fw' D Uw' U2 L2 Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Dw Lw' R' Bw2 L2 Lw Rw' R2 Dw U' Bw2 Fw' Lw Rw2 Fw' R2 Bw' Fw' Lw Rw2 B' Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 U L B R2 U' B L' F D2 L' Rw' R' Bw' L' R2 U' R2 Fw' Lw D2 U2 F U2 Rw' Dw' Rw' D2 Uw Fw'
*2. *Rw2 R' F2 Rw2 Dw Uw F' Lw2 B Dw Rw' Uw R D2 L Uw' F' Dw' B2 Bw Rw F' D' Rw2 F2 Dw2 U Bw2 Rw2 B' Uw L2 Bw2 L2 U' L R' F U F Uw B2 Bw L2 Bw Fw F2 L2 Uw2 L2 Rw' Fw' D2 R2 Dw2 B' D' Dw2 U Rw
*3. *Rw D2 B Dw2 Bw' Uw L' Rw2 D2 B' L B F R F' Uw B2 U' Bw' U' F2 U Rw2 B2 U Bw D2 R' Bw Rw2 Dw U B D Uw Rw2 Bw2 D2 B' Fw' D2 Uw' Rw' Dw Uw Fw' U' Fw2 U Bw' Fw F2 Lw B' F' Dw' R' U R2 Fw2
*4. *L' Rw' Dw' Lw Rw D' Lw Bw2 Dw' Bw' Fw Rw U2 F' D2 Lw Uw U L Rw R D L' Dw' Rw' Dw' L B Lw F' Uw Bw' Rw' Fw Dw U' Fw' D U' L' Rw R' Dw L2 R Bw' Rw' Dw Rw B Uw F2 Uw2 Bw' Uw Fw2 U Rw D' B'
*5. *Bw Fw' Rw2 B L Bw' R Fw R' Dw' Fw Rw2 F' Lw Fw U' F L2 B' R2 F2 Lw U L' R2 U' F2 R' D' U' Lw2 D L' B2 F2 Uw U' Rw2 F' D' Lw R Dw2 Lw2 B F Rw' R' U' B R' Bw2 Fw2 F' L2 B2 F Lw2 D' Bw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R2 B 2F L' 3R' U 3F2 U 3R2 D' 3R' 2R 2B2 2F' 3U2 2L 2R 3U 2U 2L2 2R' D' R' F' D 2U2 U L2 D' 2R' 2U2 2R' 3F 2L2 2B 2L2 B2 2B' D2 U L2 2B2 2L2 2R' 3U2 3F 2R' 2F' 2D2 3F 2F2 D' 2L2 B' U' L' 3R 2D2 U2 3F' U 2F2 3U' 2B' F' D2 3R' F 3R B' 3F' F' 2R' 2D R' D2 2L 2R2 2B F'
*2. *R2 D2 R' D' 3U2 2R2 2D' R' D2 3U' 2U' 2F U2 3R' 2R F L D' F2 D2 2D' 3U' U2 L' 2L' 3R D 2R 2D2 B2 2B' 2R' R' 2D' 3F 3R' U 2R 2D' L2 R' 2F2 F L' F' L' 2B2 3R 2R2 R' U2 2B2 R2 B 2B' 2F' U 2F 2R2 2D' 3U 2R2 F L2 D2 U 2B U 3R2 2U' U2 B' 3R2 3F 2D' 2F2 D 2U' U R2
*3. *3F2 F2 2D2 2B2 D' 2D F' 2R2 3F F D 2D' 3U2 3R' 2B2 L2 2L 2U' 3R' 2U2 3R2 2B2 L2 2U 3F2 2L2 2B D2 2R' R' 2U 3F 2L2 3F' 2F 2L 2R' D' L' B F2 2D' 3R 2R 2B2 3U2 3R' 3F' D' 2L' 2R R' 3U' B' 3F2 L' 2D' L 2R' 2D L2 B 3F2 2F2 3U2 B2 F 2R2 F2 2L2 F' D L' D 2B2 2F2 L' 2R' R2 F
*4. *2L 2D 3R' B2 3F2 L' U' 3F 3R 2D2 2U' 3F' R2 2D' U 2R' F 2D 3U' 2F' 2R' 2U 2B2 3F' 2F' F2 2R B2 2B2 2F D' B' F D U 3R' 3F' 2L 2B' 2D U' L 2U2 3F2 D 3R B2 2F' 2U2 F L' 3R2 F2 3R 3U 2F2 D 2R' D' 2R' R 2F2 2R R D' 2D2 L' 2B R2 U' 3F R2 B' L' B 3F' D2 U2 2F F
*5. *2L' 2F F U2 L 3R2 R 3F2 R' F2 D2 R 2B 2U U 3F 2L' 2B2 F' R2 2F F' L 2R' 2B2 2U' U F2 2D2 R 2F' F2 2D2 2U 2R' 2B' L' 3R' 3F2 2L' 2R2 R' 2F' U2 2F 2R' 2F' 2L' 2R 2B 3U' B 2B 2D' L2 2R2 2F L 2B2 2F' L' R 3F' L2 3R' 2U2 L 2R' F' L' 2R' 2U2 2B' U' 2B 3U2 2F2 2L' D 2D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B2 3F2 U' R' F' 3R' F' 2D2 2U' 2R 2B F' 3R2 3U 3B2 R' 2F' 2R' 2D2 3L 3B2 3F L D 3R' 3F 3L 3D' L' F2 2D 3D U' 3F2 L' 3U2 B2 3D 3U' 2U2 2L2 2B' R' 2U B 3F' 3R' R' D' 3R' 3D' F2 2D' 3B 3F' 2L 2D2 3D F' 3R 2B' R2 3F L 2R R B R 2F2 F2 3R' 3D' U' L' 2D' 2B 3U2 3F' F2 2D 2U' U' 2L2 3L 2U' L 3L2 3R 2R' R 2U U' 2F2 F2 R' 2U' L' R 2F2 2R
*2. *3U' U' 3B' 2L' 2R R B' 2B 3L2 3U2 L' 3F 2F' L D' R' B2 2R' 3F' 2L' 3D2 3R' B 3R2 3D U' 3R' D 3R2 2B U2 3L2 R 3F' 2F' 3D2 3U 2B2 F 3L2 D2 2D' B R' 2D2 3U2 2L2 3F' 2D' 2R' 3B' D2 3U2 R' D2 2L 3D B' 3B 3R2 D' 3U' F' 3R 2B 3L2 2F 2U' 3B' D 3R2 3B2 3D 2F2 D' 3F2 F2 3U2 2B' 3F' 3D' R' 3B2 R2 B' 2R2 3D 2B' 2F 2L' 3U' 3L 3D 2F F2 L' 2B' D' U' 2L
*3. *L 3L' 3D B F2 2R2 2B2 2R' 3B' 3F L2 D2 U 3L 2R2 R' 3U2 2F' 2D 3F' 2F 2L2 2D2 2L2 3F' 2F L' 2U2 3F 2U 2B' 3B 3F2 2L2 2D2 3U' U2 L 3F2 2L 3L' 2R R2 3D' 3L' B 3U2 2L' 3L 2U 3B 3F' 3U2 2B 2D2 3B U' 2F L 3B' 2L2 2F2 2U2 U' L 3B2 3R2 2R2 2U L' 2R2 D' F 3D 2F' 3U' 3R' 3B 3F' R F2 D2 U2 2L 3F2 L2 3L2 3R2 2R' U2 2R2 B 3B' 2F2 2U2 F 2R2 2D' U 3B'
*4. *3B2 2L R 3B' L2 3R2 2B L 3L 3B2 U2 2L 2U 3F' D 3L2 2U' 2B' 2F2 2L2 3D' B2 F 2U' 2L2 3F2 2D' 3U2 2L2 2D' B2 3B2 2F' D U 3L 2R2 3B2 2D' 3U2 3B2 D2 2D2 B2 3R 3D' 3L' D' 3F2 2L 2R' 2U' L' 2L2 2R 3B L' B' 2D 3D 2B 3D' L' 3L' 2R' 3U' 2R D' 2U2 F2 2D2 F2 2D2 3U 3L' 2U B 3D2 U2 B' 3B' D' 2L' 2F2 2R2 B' 3D2 3B2 3D' U 2L 3D' 3F2 R 3F2 3L2 2R' F 2L2 2R
*5. *3B' 2U' 3R2 D2 2D 3D' 3U 3L' 2B' 2F' 2L' 3R2 U2 R2 U 2L 3L' 3D' 3R B 2R' U' 2R2 2U 2F' 3R' 2B 2L2 3R' 3F 2D R' 2F 2U 3R 3B2 2U' 2R 2D 3L2 2D2 3R 3D 3R 2F' 3U' 2B D' 3D2 3R 3D2 3U2 B2 3L2 B' R' B' D' 3B' 2D B2 D2 3L' 3U2 2L 2R2 D 2U' 3L' 3B R2 U' 2R 2F L' 2R2 R 2D 2U2 L' 2L' 2R 2B 2F 2R' 3B 2F2 D 2F2 3R2 3D2 3L U' 2L2 3L R B2 2R 2B' 2F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F2 U' F2 R' F U2 F'
*2. *F R' U' R2 F2 U R U2 R
*3. *U R' F U2 F2 R' F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L B R' D' U L' B' U F U' F2 R' F' U' F' L' D U2
*2. *F2 R2 D2 U' L2 R' D B U' L2 F L2 B R2 D U F' U2
*3. *D2 F' U B' R U2 R D' R B' U R F2 D L D2 L F2 U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw F D' R D Fw R D2 L2 Rw R' F2 Uw' L' Fw2 F R2 U F' D F2 D R2 D L Fw' Rw F2 R2 B' D2 R2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 D' L2 R' Uw U'
*2. *L Rw Uw' R2 D U' B2 Uw' B D R D Uw2 U F L2 U' B2 Uw2 F' Uw2 U2 L' Uw U R' B2 U F' L' Fw2 D Fw' Uw Rw Uw U' Fw F D
*3. *D' Uw2 Fw' R' B2 R' Fw Rw2 U2 R F' L' Rw2 D2 Fw2 Uw R2 Fw' Rw' U' Rw' F' U' B Fw' Rw R2 D' Fw2 F Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Fw Uw' Fw' F2 Rw D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L Dw U2 Rw2 F R2 Bw2 F Lw' F Lw Uw' B2 Rw' R' D2 Fw2 F' Uw' U' Lw2 Fw D F' R U2 Rw' Dw2 R F2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw R' Fw L2 R2 B Fw2 Lw2 F2 Dw2 R F2 Rw Bw F2 L2 Lw Rw F Rw2 D Dw' Uw Bw Lw' Dw F2
*2. *D Uw2 F L' R' D2 R2 Dw' Bw2 Fw' F U F2 Rw Uw' F2 D2 Dw' Uw Lw2 R2 Dw' U2 L Uw2 U2 Fw' D2 U B' Lw B2 Rw' B2 Fw2 F L' Lw R' B' Fw' D Dw2 Uw U2 F' Rw Uw2 U' Rw2 D' B U2 Rw D2 Uw U R' D' Lw
*3. *R' B' Bw' D2 Dw2 Lw' B2 L Lw2 D2 Lw2 D Lw2 F' Uw' L2 R' D' Dw2 U Bw2 Fw L' D Uw Bw R2 B F L' R Uw' F Uw2 Bw Fw' Dw' Rw2 Bw' L2 Rw Bw' Lw' R' F' U2 Lw' B' Uw B' D2 Uw2 R F' U' Bw U L' Lw' U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' 2L2 3U 3F2 2U 2R2 R2 2D2 F2 3R 2F' U L2 3U 2U2 L 2R2 D 3U' B2 2F D2 B' F U2 L 2U 3R' 2F2 3U2 2L 2R2 R 3U2 B2 L' D R' 2F2 2L2 2F' L' B 3R' 3U' 2F2 R' 2U2 2L 2D 2R' 2F' 2R2 B 3F' F 2U2 B2 2U2 2B' 2F' 3U2 L D L' 3F' 2F' 3R2 3U 3R2 B2 2U 2B' 3U' 2L2 2B 3U R 2B2 3R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B 3L2 2D' 2U 3L2 2D2 3L 3R2 B2 3R 2F L' F' 2L2 2R2 R 2U2 2B U2 2R R' D U2 3F' F' 3R' F' 3U2 R2 2F2 2D2 U' 2R' 2D2 2B 3B' 2D' 2B' F' D F 3R2 B2 2B' 3B 2L' 2R R2 2D2 L2 B' 2F' F2 2U L2 R 3B 2U U' B2 F2 U 2L' 3R2 2F2 3U' U 2R2 3D2 3R2 2R 2B' F2 2R2 D' 3U' 2F' 3U F L R' F' 2U 3F2 L 2B2 2U' F2 2L' 2B' 2U2 3R' B2 3D' 3U 2F2 R2 3F 2L2 3U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R D' R2 D2 U2 R2 F U B2 L U' F' R2 F2 R' F D
*2. *D' R2 D R F2 R F U F L R2 B' R' D L2 B' L2
*3. *U' B2 L D' B L F2 D2 U F2 L' D2 B2 U R2 F R' U2
*4. *R B D' R2 D2 L2 R2 B' U2 F2 U R F' L' D R D2
*5. *L' B2 R2 D' R U L2 D2 L' R U2 F' D B' L' B' F2
*6. *D' R' F2 R B' D2 R2 F L2 F' D B' L2 F2 D U' L' R'
*7. *D F D' L' B2 U L R2 F2 L' R2 U L2 F2 U' R' F U
*8. *L' F' R' D2 R' F2 D L' B L F L2 R2 B' F' U' R U'
*9. *F L2 U F2 R2 B R D B U' L2 F' U' B' L2 D F' R'
*10. *U' F' R2 D2 U F' D2 L D2 L2 B' F2 L' B2 L2 U B' F2
*11. *B U2 B L D2 U' F' L F R U' L R' B' D' L2 D2 R'
*12. *B L2 F' L D' L' D' B' F' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' R2 B
*13. *B2 F' R2 D' R2 F' U2 L' U2 F' D2 F2 U R' F U' L'
*14. *B' L2 F2 U' F D B2 F' L2 D2 L D' L' R' B R2 B2
*15. *B' L B2 L B' D' B2 L R' B' U' L F2 D R2 D2
*16. *F2 R F2 L' D F2 R D2 L F L2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 B'
*17. *F' D2 L' R' F' U L' U R D R' U2 B2 R2 D' L F U'
*18. *B2 R D R U' F2 L2 D B R' F U2 F D' F2 R B R'
*19. *D' L2 R2 F' D' R F' U L2 U' L2 R B' F2 R B F R2
*20. *D2 F2 U' B U' F' D2 R F2 D' R U R2 U F L2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 F L2 D' B U2 R U' R2 B' R' U F R2 B2 F L U
*2. *D' F2 L2 F' U' R F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R F L B' L B2 U'
*3. *D2 B2 F' D B' U F' U R F2 U' L B2 R D F2 R2 U
*4. *L D L U' B F2 R B F2 D' F2 L' D B D2 B2 F R'
*5. *U B U' R' D' U B2 D2 U' L2 F' R2 F2 R' B R2 B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 B' L2 F R F' L' R D' U2 B' R' F' D2 U2 R2 B2 U
*2. *B' D U' L B U' R U2 L' B R F' U' L B U F' U
*3. *U2 F D F2 U B' U' L' R' D' R2 F' L F R U' R' U2
*4. *R' F2 L D' R B' U F2 L2 D2 B' D' B L2 F L U R'
*5. *R2 B R' F2 D L D B' L D U' L' D' B2 L' U' R' U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 F2 D' U B F2 D B' F' R' B L' F L2 F2 D R' F2
*2. *D L U2 B' F' D R2 F2 L' B F2 D2 B' L D' U R' U2
*3. *R B' L' R D2 L B U' F L B2 D F2 L2 D' R B2 R
*4. *L2 F2 L D' B' R2 B' F D' B R B' F R' B D' L2
*5. *U B' U' L' D' B2 L2 F L2 R2 B2 F' R' U2 R2 D' R2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 R2 D2 U L' F2 U' L U2 B D' L' U R' F' R2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' U2 F' R' U2 F U' R U'
*3. *U2 L B2 D R2 D' B' L F R' F D2 B2 U L2 U2 R
*4. *B2 D U F R2 Uw2 F2 L2 F L' Fw' L Uw' U L2 U Fw U Fw U L F' D' Uw' F' Rw U2 L2 Rw Uw F' D2 Uw2 B2 D' F' L2 Uw' Rw' Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F U2 F'
*3. *F2 L2 F' R D' B D' U B2 F U2 B R2 D' B' L R2 U'
*4. *D2 Uw U2 L2 Rw2 U' L' D2 Uw' Rw R U2 L' B' Uw R D' L2 Rw2 R F' Rw2 Uw' Fw L' B L Rw' R' D2 U' R' D' Uw U' Fw F2 Rw' B2 Fw'
*5. *Rw B' L Dw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw2 L2 Dw2 Rw2 B' D2 Dw' Uw2 Fw2 Dw Fw' Dw' U2 F2 U' B Bw D Uw' Rw U' Rw F Dw Uw' L2 Lw F2 D Uw L' Rw U Lw B Fw2 L' Lw2 Fw2 Dw U B' Lw Fw' R2 D' R Uw2 R Uw2 L B2 Fw2 F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=5 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=5,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=6,d=-4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / dUdd
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R U L' R L' R L r' b' u'
*2. *B' L R' U' L' U R L' l' r b' u'
*3. *U' B L' U' B U' R' U u'
*4. *L' B U' B U' R' B r b u
*5. *L U L R L U' R U l' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,2) (0,3) (3,3) (6,3) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (0,4) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (3,2) (0,1) (-4,0) (-4,1) (0,2)
*2. *(6,6) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (5,0) (0,1) (1,4) (0,4) (3,4) (3,4) (0,5) (-5,2) (6,4) (-2,0) (0,3) (0,5) (4,0)
*3. *(3,3) (-3,3) (3,3) (6,0) (6,0) (3,3) (4,0) (6,5) (6,0) (6,3) (0,4) (4,3) (-5,0) (6,1) (6,0) (4,0)
*4. *(-2,6) (0,-1) (6,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-5,3) (5,5) (6,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (2,3) (4,0) (2,0) (0,5)
*5. *(1,2) (3,3) (2,0) (-5,1) (-1,0) (0,2) (6,0) (0,5) (6,1) (4,0) (-4,3) (-4,2) (-4,0) (4,0) (2,2) (2,2)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' F L B F B F L' R B F B' F R' F' L' B' F' B R F' L' F' L B
*2. *B' F' R' B R' B R' B R L F B' L F' R' F' L R L R B' L B' R' F'
*3. *L' B' F' L R' B L B' L B R F' L R L' R' F' B' L R' L' B' F R F'
*4. *F' L' F L F L' B' L F L' B' L' B' R F' B F L' B' R' L R' L' B' R
*5. *B' R' B' F R' F L F L F R B' R L' B F' B F' B' F' L' R B' L' F


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 1, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.48, 3.41, 4.15, 3.85, 3.58= 3.63
*3x3:* 9.00, 12.84, 13.10, 13.71, 14.87= 13.22 _*NEW PB!!*_ (Single)
*4x4:* 1:04.20, 1:01.59, 1:04.55, 1:03.70, 1:18.27= 1:04.15
*5x5: *
*Magic:* 1.86, 1.56, 1.31, 1.52, 1.63= 1.57
*2+3+4:* 1:34.03
*2+3+4+5:*
*Pyraminx:*
*Square-1:*
*Megaminx:* 2:16.24, 2:08.86, 2:10.98, 2:12.56, 2:17.92= 2:13.16
*MTS:* 1:30.97. 1:26.46, 1:57.30, 1:05.16, 1:27.84= 1:27.64
*OH:* 29.63, 34.13, 30.48, 26.28, 38.02= 31.41
*Skweb:*
*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF= DNF


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 1, 2011)

2x2: 2.78, 2.58, 2.91, 3.51, 1.57 = 2.76
3x3: 11.39, 8.89, 10.83, 8.48, 9.57 = 9.77
4x4: 46.56, 48.84, 47.23, 46.70, 44.24 = 46.83
5x5: 1:25.24, 1:34.06, 1:31.12, 1:30.59, 1:31.68 = 1:31.13
6x6: 2:55.22, 2:43.47, 2:47.31, 2:41.26, 2:36.10 = 2:44.01
7x7:
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH:
3x3 WF:
3x3 MTS:
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
Magic:
Master Magic:
Clock:
Megaminx: 51.26, 58.49, 52.46, 49.94, 50.54 = 51.42
Pyraminx: 3.56, 4.53, 5.29, 4.58, 6.78 = 4.80
Square-1: 16.50, 24.55, 21.17, 22.85, 19.51 = 21.18

FMC:


----------



## Henrik (Apr 1, 2011)

Henrik

3x3 Feet: (46.44), 55.71, 51.05, (1:05.71), 1:00.02 => 55.59
Hm counting 60.02 sec :S Danish Open in just 2 weeks.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 1, 2011)

3x3: 12.64, 12.07, 11.36, (13.33), (11.35) = 12.02
4x4: (1:03.72), 1:16.54, 1:19.73, 1:09.82, (1:20.93) = 1:15.36
3x3oh: (17.85), 22.45, 24.88, 24.57, (24.90) = 23.97


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 2, 2011)

2x2: (7.47), 8.47, 7.96, 7.69, (8.50) = *8.04*
3x3: 21.83, (24.21), 20.09, 22.25, (18.40) = *21.39*
3x3 OH: (42.93), 53.28, (59.56), 50.56, 51.88 = *51.91*

Yes, I know I suck D: .


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 2, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 13.64, 7.57, 8.98, 8.98, 7.48 = 8.51 avg5
*3x3x3:* 21.45, 18.85, 17.75, 20.11, 17.29 = 18.90 avg5
*4x4x4:* 1:26.55, 1:29.40, 1:34.03, 1:13.82, 1:30.30 = 1:28.75 avg5
*5x5x5:* 2:10.02, 3:11.92, 2:59.19, 2:54.60, 3:13.52 = 3:01.90 avg5
*7x7x7:* 9:55.17, 10:15.76, 10:31.46, 11:20.83, 11:45.49 = 10:42.68 avg5
*3x3x3 OH:* 30.42, 47.73, 56.99, 33.25, 42.83 = 41.27 avg5
*Megaminx:* 4:10.29, 5:07.17, 3:35.78, 5:14.92, 5:50.96 = 4:50.79 avg5
*2-4 relay:* 2:10.02
*2-5 relay:* DNF


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 2, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 7.21 7.43 8.15 10.00 6.81 = *7.60*
*3x3* - 20.33 19.27 21.58 19.63 20.13 = *20.03*
*4x4* - 1.13.03 1.16.43 1.22.65 DNF 1.16.78 = *1.18.62* _Comment - OP P - -. DNF was on OLL at 58secs._
*5x5* - 2.11.25 2.19.73 2.10.15 2.15.84 2.04.27 = *2.13.82*
*6x6* - 3.31.68 3.54.06 4.19.96 3.49.05 3.59.34 = *3.54.15* _Comment - disappointing after a good first_
*7x7* - 6.17.96 6.58.11 5.54.07 6.12.38 6.21.61 = *6.17.32* _Comment - pretty sure this is PB single and avg_
*3x3 OH* - 46.00 52.84 51.78 49.83 41.97 = *49.20* _Comment - yay - table abuse Zperm on last._
*3x3 MTS* - 1.29.93 1.17.63 1.53.19 1.14.56 1.32.25 = *1.26.60* _Comment - nice._
*3x3 FMC* - *59* moves


Spoiler



F U F' U2 F U' z2
L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
F U' F' U' L' U' L
F' U' F U2 F' U F
U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R
L F' L' U' L U F U' L'
U2 y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Linear


*2-4 Relay* - *1.41.82* _Comment - PLL skip on 4x4_
*2-5 Relay* - *4.08.78* _Comment - good_
*Magic* - 1.90 1.75 1.66 1.72 1.80 = *1.76*
*Master Magic* - 2.75 2.78 3.15 2.80 2.81 = *2.80* _Comment - my basic speed is slipping._
*Clock* - 14.03 13.41 15.98 14.13 16.69 = *14.71*
*Pyraminx* - 13.80 12.86 13.25 17.38 14.93 = *13.99*
*Megaminx* - 2.30.78 1.57.63 2.13.83 2.22.12 2.25.45 = *2.20.47*
*Square1* - 48.90 1.19.84 DNF 1.09.84 1.02.55 = *1.10.74* _Comment - DNF comes courtesy of a cubetwist explosion._
*Skewb* - 24.56 31.58 32.67 32.02 34.98 = *32.09* _Comment - This arrived this morning while I was at work. I don't know the Meep/Kirjava method. I use intuitive first face, and have 1 alg for centres and 1 alg for corners. All in all, not bad._

_More to follow, of course_


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 2, 2011)

2x2: (8.44), (2.44), 3.48, 3.44, 4.14 = 3.69
5x5: (1:23.63), (1:45.02), 1:29.31, 1:38.47, 1:25.61 = 1:31.13
3x3: 9.44, (7.64), 9.70, (10.72), 8.81 = 9.32
OH: (13.58), 22.42, (22.45), 16.20, 20.75 = 19.79
4x4: 45.59, 41.56, (41.50), (54.81), 45.47 = 44.21


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 2, 2011)

2x2:9.14, 7.97, (7.95), 8.73, (9.22) = 8.61
3x3:26.77, 24.91, 25.34, (21.42), (28.75) = 25.67


----------



## irontwig (Apr 2, 2011)

FMC: 32 moves



Spoiler



_B U2 F R' U' D F L' F' L2 B' U' L2 D2 L2 R2 F B L B' R2 B L' B' D R D2 F D F2 R' L'_

B U2 F R' U' D F L' F' L2 B' U' L2 D2 L [Freestyle blocks leaving 4C2E]
R2 L F R2.D R D2 F D F2 R' L' [Leaving three corners]

Insert at dot: R2 B L B' R2 B L' B' (Two moves cancel)

Inserting F2 L2 D L D2 B D B2 L B F2 after the first L2 leaves three corners after 24 moves, but that resulted in worse corner cycles.
Bad ending this week too :/.


----------



## janelle (Apr 2, 2011)

*2x2x2*
6.52, 6.21, (7.42), (6.18), 6.99
Average of 5: *6.57*

*3x3x3*
15.95, 17.78, 18.90, (19.29), (15.12)
Average of 5: *17.55*
Nice two 15s 

*3x3x3 OH*
(41.85), 32.37, 31.79, (26.82), 33.16
Average of 5: *32.44*
Bleh 2look OLL and E perm on the 41 

*Magic*
1.46, (1.36), 1.50, 1.38, (3.43)
Average of 5: *1.45*
Awesome  I'm starting not flipping the magic at the end now

*Square-1 *
(47.02[P]), 1:02.78[P], 50.48, (1:09.98), 54.55
Average of 5: *55.94*
Awesome for just getting back into it again xD


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 2, 2011)

*2x2*: 6.36, 4.49, 5.94, 5.55, 5.30 = *5.60*

*3x3*: 10.42, 9.41, 12.98, 11.75, 11.60 = *11.25*

*3x3 BLD*: 43.63, 49.00, DNF(46.34) = *43.63*
Flipped a corner wrongly on the last one 

*3x3 OH*: 27.73, 38.74, 18.62, 18.37, 19.85 = *22.06*
lol counting 27. Y perm screw up on 2nd solve =/

*4x4 BLD*: DNF (6:19.13), 5:18.16(2:34.86), DNF (6:41.70) = *5:18.16(2:34.86)*
omg PB!  Nice scramble


----------



## clincr (Apr 2, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.63, (3.04), 6.59, (7.10), 5.63 5.95 (σ = 0.45)
3x3x3: 13.73, 14.38, (16.70), (12.01), 14.94 14.35 (σ = 0.50)
4x4x4: 1:19.53, 1:18.13, 1:23.24, (1:14.17), (1:38.09) 1:20.30 (σ = 2.16) Double parity on 2, 3, 5
5x5x5:3:27.98, (3:01.42), 3:13.20, 3:22.20, (DNF(1:01.52)) 3:21.13
3x3x3 OH: 1:14.99, (1:17.90), (58.95), 1:04.24, 1:03.66 1:07.63 I've literally just started this.
Megaminx: 3:18.65, (3:10.54), (3:41.31), 3:15.58, 3:36.96 3:23.73
Pyraminx: (9.99), 12.06, (23.85), 11.58, 13.90 12.51 (σ = 1.00)
Magic: 1.52, 1.51, (2.55), 1.60, (1.40) 1.54 (σ = 0.04)
2-4 relay: 1:50.53
2-5 relay: 4:45.94


----------



## Edam (Apr 2, 2011)

*2x2* 9.28, (8.38), 10.37, (15.32), 12.84 = *10.83*
*3x3* 16.84, 15.28, (13.63), 14.74, (17.35) =*15.62*
*4x4* (1:42.13), (1:13.60), 1:28.66, 1:26.24, 1:40.58 =*1:31.83*


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 2, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.68 4.40 4.64 (4.87) (3.75) => 4.57

*3x3:* 12.44 13.99 (16.71) (12.13) 14.62 => 13.68

*4x4:* (56.06) 1:00.24 58.86 1:02.60 (1:06.45) => 1:00.57

*5x5:* 2:38.16 2:24.86 (2:42.37) (2:18.64) 2:22.80 => 2:28.61

*2x2 BLD:* 13.84 29.70 18.10 => 13.84

*3x3 OH:* (37.89) 32.15 (23.66) 27.96 28.06 => 29.39

*3x3 MTS:* (1:20.35) 1:10.92 1:13.13 (56.77) 1:05.00 => 1:09.68

*2-4 Relay:* 1:23.02

*2-5 Relay:* 4:10.87

*Magic:* 1.07 1.53 1.55 (5.31) (1.07) => 1.38

*Master Magic:* 2.88 (2.71) 2.74 (2.90) 2.73 => 2.78

*Clock:* 13.62 (16.92) 12.21 12.60 (12.02) => 12.81

*Megaminx:* (2:09.18) (1:52.44) 2:01.02 1:53.71 2:01.17 => 1:58.63

*Pyraminx:* 7.35 7.98 (5.84) (10.14) 6.44 => 7.26

*Square-1:* 38.25 (44.96) 41.57 (30.16) 35.98 => 38.60

*3x3 FM:* 39


Spoiler



Cross: z' U L2 F' R' U'
F2L#1: x2 U L' U *L*
F2L#2: *y2 R* U2 R' U F' U' F
F2L#3: y2 R U' R' U R U R'
F2L#4: U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
OLL: y' R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: U2


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 2, 2011)

*2x2*: (7.44), 8.80, 8.94, 8.27, (9.61) ===>>> 8.67 
*3x3*: 23.14, 25.24, (18.75), 24.73, (25.91) ===>>> 24.37 
*5x5*: (3:25), (4:13), 4:11, 4:02, 3:44 ===>>> 3:59 -- 3:25 was my PB by almost 25 seconds. I'm improving a lot on 5x5 by practicing 7x7 I think lol.
*7x7*: (9:51), 10:03, 11:05, 9:54, (11:28) ===>>> 10:21 --- Getting more consistent at this, 2 more sub 10's


----------



## Micael (Apr 3, 2011)

3x3x3 BLD: 2:16.34 1:29.50 1:48.13
3x3x3 multiBLD: 12/12 in 46:13 (31:22)
Whoa! 
I want re-learn 4x4x4 BLD, but maybe I will keep that 100% accuracy like that for this week.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 3, 2011)

Micael said:


> 3x3x3 BLD: 2:16.34 1:29.50 1:48.13
> 3x3x3 multiBLD: 12/12 in 46:13 (31:22)
> Whoa!
> I want re-learn 4x4x4 BLD, but maybe I will keep that 100% accuracy like that for this week.


 
Woah 12/12, good time too. :tu


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 3, 2011)

2x2: 6.19, 3.08, 4.53, 5.53, 4.02 = 4.69
3x3: 15.15, 18.18, 16.40, 21.69, 19.50 = 18.03
4x4: 1:44.53, 1:24.19, 1:18.03, 1:44.58, 1:10.84 = 1:28.92
5x5: 3:39.00, 2:47.38 ? ? ? = ?
6x6:
7x7:
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH:
3x3 WF:
3x3 MTS:
2-4 relay:
2-5 relay:
Magic:
Master Magic:
Clock:
Megaminx: 
Pyraminx: 
Square-1:

FMC:


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 4, 2011)

2x2: 8.70, 13.51, 8.66, 10.05, 8.45 = 9.14

3x3: 21.45, 28.50[with pop], 20.43, 23.79, 35.92[also with pop] = 24.58
First time with new cube. Should have adjusted it before competing. :fp

3x3 OH: 1:01.40, 49.79, 45.76, 40.42, 1:05.58 = 52.32

4x4: DNS yet

5x5: DNS yet


----------



## x-colo-x (Apr 4, 2011)

3BLD: 45.76, DNF, DNF= 45.76
first dnf was 51.76, execution fail


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Apr 4, 2011)

3x3: 16.47, 14.95, 15.22, 18.51, 14.91= 15.55 average. Kinda fail xD


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Apr 5, 2011)

Pyraminx 3.59, 3.44, (3.15), (5.68), 4.00=3.68


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry, I just had to post my fewest moves solve - *31 moves*.

(I beat irontwig this week! That NEVER happens!) It was really just lucky because everything I tried worked out nicely. I had it finished in less than 30 minutes. I'll describe it in detail because it's a somewhat crazy solution.



Spoiler



Scramble: U2 R2 D2 U L' F2 U' L U2 B D' L' U R' F' R2 U
Solve: F' U' F U' F D B' D2 F D L D' L' F' R' B R B' L' U2 L D L' U2 D' L U' L U' F' D2

Started with premoves L' D' L (for the 3x cross below) U' L U' F' D2 (for the 2x2x3). Then,
2x2x3: F' U' F U' F
3x cross: D B'

Now switch to inverse scramble, so use B D' F' U F' U F as premoves to the inverse scramble, then apply the inverse scramble, then apply the moves that were premoves inverted (D2 F U L' U L' D L). Then,
4th pair: D' B R' B' R
pseudo OLL: F L D L' D' F' D2, leaving just 3 corners.

Now I wrote out the complete solution so I wouldn't get confused doing the insertion:
F' U' F U' F D B' (the 2x2x3 and 3x cross, minus the premoves) D2 F D L D' L' F' R' B R B' D (the moves done on the inverse scramble) L' . D' L U' L U' F' D2 (the original premoves)

Insert at .: L D' L' D2 L D L' U2
D L' L D' cancel before the insertion.



Oh, and Micael: Amazing job on the multi!


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 5, 2011)

Kenneth

FMC DNF

Had to DNF it, I wrote the scramble wrong when transfering it to paper, last R' I had R, if you scramble like that my solution is valid


Solution: U2 R2 F D' U R' D' U2 L U' L D L' R F' L B2 L' F2 L B2 L' F R2 B R' F2 R B' R' F2 R2 D2 F (34)


----------



## Attila (Apr 5, 2011)

FMC: 35 moves
U’F’U’FUL’UF’U2L2F’DB’F2L’RDF’D’F’D2U2B2UD’R’DRDF’DU’RDU
U’F’U’FU L’UF’U2L2F’D (12) corners solve with EG method, 2 edges solved,
B’F2L’R (4/16) more 3 edges, 
switch to inverse scramble,
U’D’R’UD’F (6/22) more 2 edges,
D’R’D’RDU’B2U2D2FDFD’ (13/35) the last 5 edges solve with Waterman method (i use only for linear solve, but the remained time was only five minutes, after the switch).


----------



## HaraldS (Apr 5, 2011)

3x3x3: 11.49
(9.95), 13.42, 10.05, 10.99, (13.78) 2 pops on the last one...

2x2x2: 4.18
(3.16), 3.71, 4.14, (4.96), 4.71

OH: 20.21
(18.00), (25.45), 18.94, 20.97, 20.72


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 5, 2011)

*2x2: 3.25 =* 4.11, (2.29), (5.00), 2.43, 3.22
*3x3: 14.53 =* 16.05, (16.12), 13.86, (11.51), 13.67
*4x4: 1:07.56=* (1:04.22), 1:07.63[O], 1:09.70[OP], 1:05.36[P], 1:17.22[OP]

*2x2 BLD:* 22.11, DNF(15.23), *16.48*
Did a set up move wrong
*3x3 BLD:* 6:11.28, DNF(2:53.99), *3:01.47*
2 flipped edges
*4x4 BLD:* DNF(52:43), *DNF(45:26),* DNF(45:47)
1:4 centers 2: 8 centers 3: Pairtity done wrong
*3x3 Multi BLD: 3/4 = 2 points *(35:41)
3rd was off by all the edges

*3x3 OH: 27.77 =* 29.11, (25.42), 27.88, (32.01), 26.32
*3x3 WF: 3:11.92 =* (3:41.22), 3:06.94, 3:09.82, 3:19.00, (2:51.88)
*3x3 MTS: 55.91 =* (1:00.00), (52.74), 56.11, 53.99, 57.62
*3x3 FMC: 45* moves


Spoiler



U2 F D' R' U2 D L2 F' D L' F L' B' L' B L2 D L2 D L B' L2 B2 D' B' D F U L U' L' U L U' L' U B' U F2 U' B U F2 U2



*2-4: 1:43.67*
*Magic: 1.49 =* (1.58), 1.52, (1.47), 1.33, 1.52, 1.47
*Master magic: 4.31 =* 4.32, 4.31, (4.29), 4.31, (4.36)
*Clock: 17.11 = * 17.00, (16.43), 16.99, 17.35, (19.20)
*Megaminx: 1:11.19 =* 1:11.85, (1:14.86), 1:11.93, 1:09.78, (1:07.11)
The only thing I practiced
*Pyraminx: 7.06 =* times Were lost 
I taught my gf how to solve this this week 
*Sq-1: 51.76=* 51.05[P], 56.11[P], (43.29), 48.11, (59.00[P])
*Skewb: 12.84 =* (15.21), 12.82, (12.43), 13.03, 12.66

Im not going to take cubing seriously anymore, so Ill only practice megaminx, 3x3, and Skewb


----------



## Carrot (Apr 5, 2011)

*pyraminx*: (2.72), 3.57, (3.99), 3.61, 3.49 *3.56*
_tired... but those scrambles were easy xD_


----------



## guusrs (Apr 5, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sorry, I just had to post my fewest moves solve - *31 moves*.



Well done Mike!


----------



## Zoé (Apr 7, 2011)

*222* : (9.97) (6.56) 9.50 9.45 9.49 = *9.48 *
*333* : (21.54) 22.34 23.03 (23.67) 21.82 = *22.40*
*444* : 1:29.61 (1:16.63) (1:31.32) 1:26.24 1:27.88 = *1:27.91* 
*555 *: (2:33.00) 2:44.61 (2:58.02) 2:49.23 2:46.42 = *2:46.26*
*777* : (12:33.86) 11:42.88 11:43.37 12:07.03 (11:30.08) = *11:51.09*
*333 MTS* : 1:52.63 2:14.79 (2:31.63) (1:50.30) 1:52.36 = *1:59.93*
*2-4* = *2:04.83*
*2-5* = *5:34.82*
*pyraminx* : 9.75 12.21 (7.23) (13.94) 12.31 = *11.42*
*square 1* : 51.78 (51.47) 1:01.02 53.04 (1:14.19) = *55.28*


----------



## okayama (Apr 7, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 8.97, 10.13, 7.36, (12.05), (6.47) = 8.82

*3x3x3*: 22.47, 21.97, (18.03), 19.50+2, (25.01) = 21.98
4th: +2 penalty. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZCG-38ni-w

*4x4x4*: 1:32.36, (1:26.67), 1:37.20, 1:33.47, 1:45.91 = 1:34.34
OP, PP, DP, NP, DP

*5x5x5*: 3:38.66, (3:49.17), (3:10.12), 3:21.87, 3:42.10 = 3:34.21

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 49.41, DNS, DNS = 49.41

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [3:00.32], DNF [2:42.75], 2:58.56 = 2:58.56
1st: undoing setup miss
2nd: 4 twisted corners left

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 14:43.86, DNS, DNS = 14:43.86
1st: memo 7:13.37

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 34:34.09, DNS, DNS = 34:34.09
1st: memo 18:31.68

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/5 (41:45.44) memo: 31:51
1st try for 5 cubes. 5th: Off by 3 corners http://twitpic.com/4ha7dm

*3x3x3 One Handed*: 51.18, 55.18, 49.67, (56.54), (45.96) = 52.01

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 27 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 R2 D2 U L' F2 U' L U2 B D' L' U R' F' R2 U
Solution: U2 D R2 D R2 D' F' R2 F2 D R' B2 R2 D' R' D B2 D F' D' B2 D R' F U2 F' D'

(For inverse scramble)
Pre-scramble: D' U2

2x2x2 block: D F U2 F'
More square: R * F
More square: D2 R D R2
F2L minus 1 slot: B2 R D' F'
Orient edges: F' R2 F
All but 3 corners: D R2 D' R2
Correction: D' U2

Insert at *: D' B2 D F D' B2 D F'

This skeleton was found in 10 min, and no better skeleton was found after that.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 7, 2011)

2x2x2: 9.85 - (7.20) - 11.29 - (12.24) - 8.39 = 9.84 (Pretty good for me)
3x3x3: 24.57 - (29.90) - 29.82 - (21.41) - 24.84 = 26.41 (AARGH! failed this week)
4x4x4: 1:56.52 - (2:04.51) - 1:47.10 - 2:00.48 - (1:47.04) = 1:54.70 (Finally Sub-2!)
5x5x5: 4:16.18 - 3:54.73 - 3:54.70 - 4:01.39 - 4:06.12 = 4:00.75 (So close...)
3x3x3OH: (1:24.90) - 1:16.08 - 1:18.95 - (59.71) - 1:22.56 = 1:19.20
3x3x3MTS: 1:29.87 - (2:21.11) - 2:03.29 - 1:53.51 - (1:17.62) = 1:48.89
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4:2:42.18
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 6:37.63
2BLD: 2:43.74 - 1:14.05 - 1:38.38 = 1:52.06 (OMG! I can do BLD!)
3BLD: DNF(8:08.53) - DNF(5:21.56) - DNF(3:30.54) = DNF (First one had pieces all over the place, second has most corners and about 4 edges correct and the third I lost all my memo and decided not to start all over again)
Magic: 1.82 - 1.84 - (1.78) - (1.99) - 1.83 = 1.85
Clock: 47.16 - (40.62) - 46.92 - 42.22 - (49.09) = 45.43
MegaMinx: 2:37.36 - 2:56.40 - 2:41.62 - 2:47.17 - 2:57.04 = 2:48.40 (PB average and Single and all Sub-3!)
PyraMinx: 12.89 - 13.37 - 10.69 - (8.10) - (17.01) = 12.32
Square-1: 1:24.71 - 2:00.90 - (1:21.14) - 1:53.16 - (2:19.04) = 1:46.26 (The sup-2's were both Parity)
Skewb: 7.26 - (6.40) - 11.05 - (13.58) - 12.45 = 10.25 (Getting good at this!)

Good week and my first 3 ever BLD successes! (Ok they're 2BLD but still... I'll get the 3BLD eventually)


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 7, 2011)

*3x3 OH:*
25.07, (30.46), (23.96), 27.59, 26.58 = *26.41*
Every single time in the avg (except for the 30) is a very good time for me! PB ao5!


----------



## cubefan4848 (Apr 8, 2011)

Pyraminx: (2.86), (4.15), 4.01, 4.05, 3.86= 3.97


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 8, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.50, (5.32), (7.02), 6.79, 5.33 = *6.21* 
*3x3:* (12.77), 12.96, (19.62), 14.28, 14.19 = *13.81*
*4x4:* 1:13.58, (1:06.77), (1:17.57), 1:12.38, 1:16.96 = *1:14.31*
*5x5:* 2:47.34, (2:49.74), (2:27.00), 2:36.66, 2:27.49 = *2:37.17*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *2:14.84*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:07.41*
*3x3 OH:* 26.32, 27.85, 26.98, (28.81), (24.11) = *27.05*
*Pyraminx:* 11.24, 12.33, 13.61, (15.76), (8.09) = *12.39*

One of if not the worst BLD week I've ever done :fp. 
This is definitely motivating me to practice. I've just been put off by school lately, but that's over for 2 weeks...

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 35.40, 21.59 = *21.59* 
*3x3 BLD:* 55.73, DNF, DNF = *55.73*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_Comment: No surprise._
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_Comment: My 5BLD success is really low, now that I have the time I will practice a lot._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 1/3 in 6:18.30 = *DNF*
_Comment: That was sooooooooooooooooooooooo slow. :fp_


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 8, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 44.07 (54.04) 45.00 (42.03) 53.79 = 47.62
comment: Roux.
*3x3x3BLD:* 2:00.67 DNF 1:28.18
*4x4x4BLD:* 5:02.90 4:48.59 8:17.85
comment: Somehow I skipped a letter during memo on the 3rd solve. When counting edges I realized I was one short, but it took me a while to find it and correct.
*5x5x5BLD:* 12:55.25 14:46.77 13:33.96
*6x6x6BLD:* 37:56.42
*7x7x7BLD:* 1:00:14.63
comment: memo in 33:xx.xx. My new pb!  
*Fewest Moves:* 40 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 R2 D2 U L' F2 U' L U2 B D' L' U R' F' R2 U
Solution: D B' L' F D U R' U R2 B R2 B2 F R F' U2 R' F R' F' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R' B F' U B2 U2 F U' F' U2 B2 F U2 B'

Working breakdown:
DB'L'FD.UR'UR2BR2B2..FRF'...U2R'FR'F'R2U'R'U2RU'R'....BF'UB2U2FU'F'U2B2FU2B' (40 MOVES)


Done BLD

*4x4x4:* 6:17.83 DNF 7:13.53 6:38.85 DNF = DNF
comment: On the 7:13.53 solve I was sitting in my living room with all the windows open to let the breeze blow through. Right as I started the solve one of the neighborhood dogs started barking incessantly. I found this more distracting than I expected it to be. I thought about putting on my earmuffs, but I decided instead to use it as distraction practice.
*5x5x5:* 13:38.54 (14:38.86) (11:23.59) 14:19.32 13:04.65 = 13:40.84
comment: On the 14:19.32 I accidentally shot to a location twice during x-center memo. I knew something was wrong by the end of memo, but it took me a moment to realize where the error was. This happened on a re-oriented solve; I think I shot to the color of the central center as I saw it (not the color it would be after cycling the centers to their proper locations).

Synergy!


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 8, 2011)

Five 5BLD successes in a row wtf O.O


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Five 5BLD successes in a row wtf O.O


 
Assuming he didn't do any others in between, it's 8 in a row, including the 3 regular BLD ones. And don't forget the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 also in there. Amazing accuracy, Chris - I'm jealous! (Particularly so since I had a kind of bad week accuracy-wise, DNFing all 3 4x4x4s.)


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 8, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Five 5BLD successes in a row wtf O.O



I've been working very hard on my new "synergistic" pace for bigger cubes, and it is improving my accuracy a lot while still keeping my times relatively fast. I find it to be a happy medium between being reasonably certain that the solve will still be a success, and also getting a decently fast time.

...yet I still have trouble with 3BLD. Synergistic pacing just does not work on this cube for me, or it works differently enough that I haven't yet discovered the right balance for it yet. My only DNF in the BLD scrambles for this week was fittingly a 3x3x3 solve :fp



Mike Hughey said:


> Assuming he didn't do any others in between, it's 8 in a row, including the 3 regular BLD ones. And don't forget the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 also in there. Amazing accuracy, Chris - I'm jealous! (Particularly so since I had a kind of bad week accuracy-wise, DNFing all 3 4x4x4s.)


 
Thanks, Mike!

Again, I've been working very hard on improving my accuracy lately with my memo pacing, and it seems to be working! I don't notate all of my memo times (I don't often even glance at the timer to be honest), but on the few solves where I did look I noticed that the ratio for memo:solving seems to be in the range of 60:40 to 2:1.

This is my best ever performance in a weekly competition as far as I am concerned, but I still have my bad weeks as well. No worries on your 4BLD solves, just a couple weeks ago I was 1/5 in the 5x5x5 speedsolve scrambles for 5BLD. Remember - any practice is good practice.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 8, 2011)

*2x2*-- 6.34, 7.50, (4.37), 9.51, (9.71) = 7.48 AO5
Crash and burned near the end. 

*3x3*-- 21.01, 25.72, (26.53), 26.05, (18.14) = 23.49 AO5
Pretty good average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 6.02, 6.55, 6.76, DNF, 7.66 = *6.99*
Comment: On the fourth one I misrecognized PBL and didn’t realize it in time.
*3x3x3:* 22.05, 22.67, 21.22, 20.47, 27.13 = *21.98*
*4x4x4:* 1:21.08, 1:34.99 [OP], 1:34.66 [P], 1:42.52 [O], 1:44.66 [OP] = *1:37.39*
*5x5x5:* 3:02.34, 2:51.40, 2:57.91, 2:39.84, 3:11.14 = *2:57.22*
Comment: Using freeslice instead of AvG.
*6x6x6:* 5:40.67 [O], 5:19.43, 5:16.26, 5:16.16, 5:12.97 = *5:17.28*
Comment: Using freeslice instead of AvG. Amazing times considering that, but I was amazingly lucky on parity, so it’s not really all that great, I guess.
*7x7x7:* 7:45.62, 8:26.49, 7:38.17, 8:46.46, 7:45.13 = *7:59.08*
Comment: Using freeslice instead of AvG.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 33.22, 27.08, 25.68 = *25.68*
Comment: Last one was 4 commutators – I was happy with how fast it went for that many algs; there were absolutely no pauses.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:44.36, DNF [2:20.20], 1:36.78 = *1:36.78*
Comment: Second one had 2 edges flipped.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [9:09.47, 4:16], DNF [7:38.84, 4:13], DNF [8:12.45, 4:03] = *DNF*
Comment: First one was off by 3 wings (memorized W instead of X) and 3 corners (memorized TK instead of KT). Second one was off by 3 wings (memorized G instead of H). Third one was off by 3 wings (memorized correctly, but solved KL instead of KJ). It’s so depressing to miss all 3.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:20.57 [8:19], DNF [16:57.74, 9:04], 15:27.06 [8:00] = *15:27.06*
Comment: First one was very difficult; I’m happy I solved it at all. Second one was off by 6 centrals – I forgot to do one whole location. This happened because I couldn’t recall the last location of wings, and so I skipped them and went back to them. Whenever I do this, I always wind up confusing myself too much, and often make mistakes like this. I guess that’s part of why I don’t value pickup solving (that Chris swears by) – if I ever have to skip anything because I can’t recall it, it almost always causes me to mess up somewhere else anyway.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [35:23.83, 16:06]
Comment: Off by 3 outer wings (memorized H instead of G – I confuse G and H way too often) and 4 inner wings (mismemorized badly, but solved wrong as well, so I got closer to correct than I should have).
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [53:51.82, 28:50]
Comment: Ugh. 3 inner + centers wrong – I recalled LP instead of HP. Nice reorient – a pretty easy scramble if you saw the reorient. (I think I had 34 centers solved.) I was too slow memorizing – my memory wouldn’t stick.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/11 = 9 points, 57:43.98* [38:06]
Comment: Third cube off by 2 flipped edges – didn’t see them while memorizing. I spent quite a few minutes solving the eighth cube because I couldn’t recall the corners, but I eventually got it.
*3x3x3 OH:* 44.53, 42.84, 42.15, 39.66, 51.30 = *43.17*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:47.27, 1:47.53, 1:55.97, 2:52.97, 1:50.68 = *1:51.39*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:28.10, 1:43.66, 1:47.94, 1:14.40, 1:12.90 = *1:28.72*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *31 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.
*2-4 relay:* *2:09.65* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *4:58.46* [OP]
Comment: I can’t believe I got sub-5 using freeslice on 5x5x5! 2x2x2 + 5x5x5 time was 2:53, so I really did well on 5x5x5.
*Magic:* 11.44, 10.91, 10.44, 13.33, 12.84 = *11.73*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. I really need to practice.
*Master Magic:* 3.53, 3.31, 3.94, 3.40, 4.71 = *3.62*
*Clock:* 2:47.06 [0:28], 17.40, 17.05, 18.52, 17.53 = *17.82*
*MegaMinx:* 47:56.48 [27:11], 3:38.78, 3:20.38, 3:50.81, 3:10.77 = *3:36.66*
Comment: BLD solve was really nice – 18 minute memo at first but then I realized I was missing a corner permutation piece, and it took 10 more minutes to find the mistake (I skipped memorizing the last piece in my first cycle). If I just hadn’t made that mistake, this would have been easily sub-40, so I think I’m improving! The speedsolves are slow because my MF8 is still not anywhere near as good as my old Chinaminx; I think I need to sand down the pieces some more (I already did it a little, but it doesn’t appear to have been enough) – it’s terrible at cutting corners.
*Pyraminx:* DNF [58.30], 13.90, 17.08, 15.09, 17.22 = *16.46*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 3 edges – I messed up the algorithm.
*Square-1:* 9:49.27 [5:58], 45.27, 35.05, 28.84, 48.41 = *42.91*
Comment: BLD solve was rough because I had trouble remembering both the matrix memorization for the case and the algorithms for solving. Case IA.
*Skewb:* 4:28.96 [1:22], 22.68, 30.08, 22.13, 22.81 = *25.19*

Rebecca Hughey:

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [9:xx], DNF [6:04.12], DNF [6:54.56] = *DNF*
Comment: She had to reuse the stopwatch on the first one for a test they were taking, so we don’t know the exact time. The third one was the only one that was close at all – there were 5 corners and 2 edges wrong.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 8, 2011)

*Cubenovice

FMC: 35 HTM *
Spend way too much time on a 1x2x3 + 1x1x3 block combo...
Just coulnd't fit things together properly, got to start studying Roux.
Finally gave in and went for regular blockbuilding to get to 5 corners left after 19 moves. But no time left for insertions...



Spoiler



D' B' L F L D makes 2x2x2 6
B F R F' R2 makes pseudo 2x2x3 11
U B' U2 B2 U' R makes F2L minus slot + EO 17
R' B2 R B' cancels two mves and leaves 5 corners 19
L U L' D L U' L' D' leaves 3 corners 27
B L B' R2 B L' B' R2 solved 35



Edit: Congratulations Mike and Chris!
When using NISS I also first "translate" my solution at the x corners left stage and only then apply the stickers for insertions.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 8, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> *4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [9:09.47, 4:16], DNF [7:38.84, 4:13], DNF [8:12.45, 4:03] = *DNF*
> Comment: First one was off by 3 wings (memorized W instead of X) and 3 corners (memorized TK instead of KT). Second one was off by 3 wings *(memorized G instead of H)*. Third one was off by 3 wings (memorized correctly, but solved KL instead of KJ). It’s so depressing to miss all 3.
> 
> ...
> ...



Mike, reading through this it reminds me of the continual trouble I had with my R face letters I,J,K,L. Are G and H on certain parts of the cube where a relettering would be appropriate? Now that I have adjusted to my new R face lettering, I very rarely confuse them during memo (which I used to do frequently before).

Also, your 6BLD memo time is nice! The 7x7BLD memo time is O_O



Mike Hughey said:


> *5x5x5 BLD:* 16:20.57 [8:19], DNF [16:57.74, 9:04], 15:27.06 [8:00] = *15:27.06*
> Comment: First one was very difficult; I’m happy I solved it at all. Second one was off by 6 centrals – I forgot to do one whole location. This happened because I couldn’t recall the last location of wings, and so I skipped them and went back to them. Whenever I do this, I always wind up confusing myself too much, and often make mistakes like this. I guess that’s part of why I don’t value pickup solving (that Chris swears by) – if I ever have to skip anything because I can’t recall it, it almost always causes me to mess up somewhere else anyway.



Hey Mike, yes I know what you mean about sometimes confusing yourself when going back to stuff you skipped. I agree that pickup cycling can sometimes be dangerous. It's kind of a gamble, but when the gamble works you get a solve time that is not very much slower than if there was no recall delay.



Mike Hughey said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *31 moves*
> Comment: See solution earlier in thread.



Nice solution!



Mike Hughey said:


> *MegaMinx:* 47:56.48



Again, congrats on the megaminx BLD success! Very exciting!



Mike Hughey said:


> Rebecca Hughey:
> 
> *3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [9:xx], DNF [6:04.12], DNF [6:54.56] = *DNF*
> Comment: She had to reuse the stopwatch on the first one for a test they were taking, so we don’t know the exact time. The third one was the only one that was close at all – there were 5 corners and 2 edges wrong.


 
Go Rebecca! Keep at it, and good luck on your solves next week!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Mike, reading through this it reminds me of the continual trouble I had with my R face letters I,J,K,L. Are G and H on certain parts of the cube where a relettering would be appropriate? Now that I have adjusted to my new R face lettering, I very rarely confuse them during memo (which I used to do frequently before).


 
I guess I could consider relettering G and H. They are UBr and UFr for me, respectively. And I guess I do also have trouble sometimes with W and X (note that happened on the first 4x4x4 BLD this week!), which are DBr and DFr respectively. I letter the pieces clockwise around the top and bottom faces. If I switched to doing front first, then back, it would still be a sensible lettering scheme and just fix those four pieces. I have to think about this for a while - I have to admit the idea really scares me, but it kind of makes sense.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 8, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I guess I could consider relettering G and H. They are UBr and UFr for me, respectively. And I guess I do also have trouble sometimes with W and X (note that happened on the first 4x4x4 BLD this week!), which are DBr and DFr respectively. I letter the pieces clockwise around the top and bottom faces. If I switched to doing front first, then back, it would still be a sensible lettering scheme and just fix those four pieces. I have to think about this for a while - I have to admit the idea really scares me, but it kind of makes sense.


 
Wow... This is freaky.

My old scheme:
I = UFr
J = UBr
K = DFr
L = DBr

My new scheme:
I = UBr
J = UFr
K = DBr
L = DFr

Those are the *exact* same wings I was having problems with as well  Like you, I was using a positional scheme _per face_. Mine was left to right, top to bottom. However, the different directions for L and R threw me off terribly.

Mike, you may want to consider switching. I switched in mid-October of last year, so I've been using my new R face lettering (inner and outer layers got relettered) for 5 months now. It took me a solid 2 months before I was getting to be comfortable with the new lettering and not having to count letter by letter any time I cycled to that face. Even now, after only 5 months, the thought of my old lettering scheme just feels "wrong" in every way.

Again, I know it's a big change to make. I didn't enjoy the process of relearning the new scheme. However, I am *much* better off now having done it. If I could go back and do it again, I definitely would - it was certainly worth it.

Just food for thought. You freaked me out there when you listed the same pieces that I was also having trouble with. *twilight zone theme plays quietly*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, I agree - that's freaky. That fact convinced me. I guess I'll give it a try. If all I do is swap those two pairs, it really shouldn't take a bunch of time to switch. I can really just go for it. So I guess I will this week. Scary.

One thing I guess I can do to prepare is to do time attacks on those sets of wings - every wing case involving those four pieces. It wouldn't take that long to go through those a few times, and it should help me get used to the new scheme. It might also help me see how much I'm going to be bothered by it.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 8, 2011)

Amazing results Chris! :tu


----------



## Brest (Apr 8, 2011)

*Brest*

*3x3x3:* = 21.80 (18.76) 20.44 (30.35) 23.68 *21.97*

*4x4x4:* 123.44 125.93 (112.52) 121.54 (163.89) *2:03.64*

*Clock:* (16.62) 19.70 (22.51) 18.74 20.30 *19.58*

*FMC:* 35


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 R2 D2 U L' F2 U' L U2 B D' L' U R' F' R2 U
Solution: F' D L F D B2 U L2 U' F' L2 D2 F U2 B2 U F' U' B2 U2 F2 L' D F' B2 L' D' L B2 R' U R' U' R2 F (35 htm)

F' D L D B2 : 2x2x2
Retrace steps and add F to create a CE pair
F' D L F D B2 : 2x2x2 +CE pair
U L2 U' F' L2 D2 : Pseudo 2x2x3 with 3 CE pairs, find premove D
F U' @ F' U F2 L' : Block building. Thought I'd found something great here, but instead... not.
D : Insert premove
F' (B2 L' D' L B2 R' U R' U' R2) F : Conjugated J perm to solve edges and leave 3 corners,
Insert @ [U'B2U,F'] to cancel 4 moves

I'm sure I could do way better, but not after spending most of the time limit on this solution...


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 9, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 19.25, (15.47), (21.42), 21.36, 16.61 = *19.07*
*5x5x5*: 2:02.22, (2:13.63), (1:56.00), 2:05.83, 2:04.06 = *2:04.04*
*6x6x6*: 3:39.52, (3:55.48), 3:29.68, 3:41.16, (3:29.02) = *3:36.79*
*2x2x2 BLD*: 55.58, 44.85, 53.43 = *44.85*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 3:14.42, DNF (2:43.63), DNF (3:08.32) = *3:14.42*
_1: ok
2: went to wrong corner once, off by 3 corners
3: terrible..._
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF (17:41.49 [7]), 16:03.66 [6:15], DNS = *16:03.66*
_1: did an edge comm backwards, off by 3 edges, fastest attempt ever
2: 2/3 of previous PB time
3: no time_ 
*Multi-BLD*: *2/3 in 20:56.30*
_Memorized the first cube wrong, had to restart after 3 min. Then for the next 2 I memorized ‘s’ instead of ‘t’ 3 times... took a min to figure that out, since I never have ‘s’ in 3x3 bld. Set-up move wrong made the fist cube off by 8 pieces._


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Okay, I agree - that's freaky. That fact convinced me. I guess I'll give it a try.


 
I just made my first attempt with the new lettering. No preparation - I just went over the new positions of the letters a couple of times and then went for it. Eight minute success for next week's competition. It was amazing how easy it seemed; I really thought it was going to be hard, but it seemed rather natural. Based on that first attempt, I suspect this really will be better.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 9, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 8.06, 6.80, 7.89, (9.58), (6.66) = *7.58*
*3x3x3: *(27.49+), 25.76, 25.45, (18.50), 22.68 = *24.63*
*4x4x4:* 1:26.07, (1:29.09), (1:13.95), 1:27.94, 1:28.81 = *1:27.61*
*5x5x5:* 2:59.47, (2:33.96), (3:14.57), 2:52.59, 2:37.09 = *2:49.72*
*7x7x7:* 9:04.96, (10:00.57), 8:56.96, 9:02.07, (8:41.11) = *):01.33*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 37.59, 32.92, 36.92 = *32.92*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 2:02.24, 2:29.85, 2:16.46 = *2:02.24*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 9:01.49, 8:55.90, DNF = *8:55.90*
_New PB!_]
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF, 25:08.43, DNF = *25:08.43*
_New PB!_
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 3/4 = 2 Points 18:19.81*
_I forgot to flip 2 edges on the second. _
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (37.65), 48.92, (1:11.85), 47.58, 52.15 = *49.55*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 4:31.40, 4:49.63, (3:32.55), 4:06.93, (5:05.95) = *4:29.32*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:10.89, 2:17.34, (3:25.21), (1:44.22), 2:03.10 = *2:10.44*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 52 Moves*


Spoiler



Solution: L2 D L B' L' B' D2 F2 D' L2 D2 F' D' F B D' B' D' L' D' L F D' F' D2 R' D' R B R D R' D' B' R D R' D' R' B R B' R2 D' B F' R2 B' F D' R2 D 
2x2x2: L2 D L B' L' B' (6/6)
Cross: D2 F2 D' L2 D2 (5/11)
Slot 2: F' D' F (3/14)
Slot 3: B D' B' D' L' D' L (7/21)
Slot 4: F D' F' D2 R' D' R (7/28)
OLL: B R D R' D' B' R D R' D' R' B R B' (14/42)
PLL: R2 D' B F' R2 B' F D' R2 D (10/52)


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:01.54*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:34.95*
*MegaMinx:* 5:21.06, (7:36.68), 3:58.19, (3:50.36), 4:29.69 = *4:36.31*
*PyraMinx:* 33.91, (34.49), (18.15), 21.06, 24.83 = *26.60*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 9, 2011)

*2x2BLD: *35.63, 29.78, 26.03 = *26.03* good
*3x3BLD: *1:35.95 [42], 1:58.45 [56], DNF [1:44.40] = *1:35.95* rather good
*4x4BLD: *7:32.05 [3:45], DNF [7:59.09, 3:55], DNF [12:10.31, 5:25] = *7:32.05*
*5x5BLD: *DNF [18:27, 9:50], DNF [16:04, 8:00], DNF [15:28, 9:48] = *DNF*
So bad . All rather close but that does not help.
*6x6BLD: *DNF [37:30, 20:02] = *DNF*
*7x7BLD: *DNF [1:09:30, 35:03] = *DNF*
Easy solve, like Mike I managed to orient to 34 centers solved.
Memo was very fast (for me) and the end result not too bad, 2 x-centers, 2 +-centers and 5 edges off. Fastest attempt ever.
*Multi: 6/8 = 4* in 44:19 (32:20)
Not good. One cube I executed EL instead of LE and one had a 3-cycle corners off.
Easy scrambles.

@Chris: nice solves, astounding accuracy, I wish I could do that.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's the final results, congratulations Mike!!

*2x2x2*(25)

 2.76 SimonWestlund
 3.25 Jaysammey777
 3.64 cuberkid10
 3.69 Yes, We Can!
 4.19 HaraldS
 4.57 Evan Liu
 4.69 AustinReed
 5.60 amostay2004
 5.83 Hong_Zhang
 5.95 clincr
 6.21 Zane_C
 6.57 janelle
 6.99 Mike Hughey
 7.05 AvGalen
 7.58 Jakube
 7.60 James Ludlow
 7.78 MrIndianTeen
 8.04 RubiksNub
 8.51 masteranders1
 8.61 hic2482w
 8.67 tozies24
 8.82 okayama
 9.14 Specs112
 9.84 MaeLSTRoM
 10.83 Edam
*3x3x3 *(29)

 9.32 Yes, We Can!
 9.76 SimonWestlund
 11.26 amostay2004
 11.49 HaraldS
 12.02 deathbypapercutz
 13.22 cuberkid10
 13.68 Evan Liu
 13.81 Zane_C
 14.35 clincr
 14.53 Jaysammey777
 15.55 Reinier Schippers
 15.62 Edam
 17.51 Hong_Zhang
 17.54 janelle
 18.03 AustinReed
 18.90 masteranders1
 19.07 Keroma12
 20.03 James Ludlow
 21.38 AvGalen
 21.39 RubiksNub
 21.98 okayama
 21.98 Mike Hughey
 24.26 MrIndianTeen
 24.37 tozies24
 24.58 Specs112
 24.63 Jakube
 25.67 hic2482w
 26.41 MaeLSTRoM
 47.62 cmhardw
*4x4x4*(21)

 44.21 Yes, We Can!
 46.83 SimonWestlund
 1:00.57 Evan Liu
 1:04.15 cuberkid10
 1:07.56 Jaysammey777
 1:14.31 Zane_C
 1:15.36 deathbypapercutz
 1:18.38 Hong_Zhang
 1:18.62 James Ludlow
 1:19.06 AvGalen
 1:20.30 clincr
 1:27.61 Jakube
 1:28.75 masteranders1
 1:28.92 AustinReed
 1:31.83 Edam
 1:34.34 okayama
 1:37.39 Mike Hughey
 1:54.70 MaeLSTRoM
 2:03.64 Brest
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF Specs112
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:31.13 Yes, We Can!
 1:31.13 SimonWestlund
 1:59.11 AvGalen
 2:04.04 Keroma12
 2:11.10 Hong_Zhang
 2:12.41 James Ludlow
 2:28.61 Evan Liu
 2:37.16 Zane_C
 2:49.72 Jakube
 2:57.22 Mike Hughey
 3:01.90 masteranders1
 3:21.13 clincr
 3:34.21 okayama
 3:59.00 tozies24
 4:00.75 MaeLSTRoM
13:40.84 cmhardw
 DNF AustinReed
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:44.01 SimonWestlund
 3:36.79 Keroma12
 3:54.15 James Ludlow
 4:11.84 AvGalen
 4:40.05 Hong_Zhang
 5:17.28 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(7)

 6:05.86 Hong_Zhang
 6:17.32 James Ludlow
 6:19.14 AvGalen
 7:59.08 Mike Hughey
 9:01.33 Jakube
10:20.67 tozies24
10:42.68 masteranders1
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 19.79 Yes, We Can!
 20.21 HaraldS
 22.07 amostay2004
 23.97 deathbypapercutz
 26.41 antoineccantin
 27.05 Zane_C
 27.77 Jaysammey777
 29.39 Evan Liu
 31.41 cuberkid10
 32.44 janelle
 38.33 AvGalen
 41.27 masteranders1
 43.17 Mike Hughey
 49.20 James Ludlow
 49.55 Jakube
 51.91 RubiksNub
 52.01 okayama
 52.32 Specs112
 59.03 Hong_Zhang
 1:07.63 clincr
 1:19.20 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 55.59 Henrik
 1:51.39 Mike Hughey
 3:11.92 Jaysammey777
 4:29.32 Jakube
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 13.84 Evan Liu
 16.48 Jaysammey777
 21.59 Zane_C
 25.68 Mike Hughey
 26.03 MatsBergsten
 32.92 Jakube
 35.11 Hong_Zhang
 44.85 Keroma12
 49.41 okayama
 1:00.59 AvGalen
 1:14.05 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 43.63 amostay2004
 45.76 x-colo-x
 55.73 Zane_C
 1:28.18 cmhardw
 1:29.50 Micael
 1:35.95 MatsBergsten
 1:36.78 Mike Hughey
 1:47.37 Hong_Zhang
 2:02.24 Jakube
 2:58.56 okayama
 3:01.47 Jaysammey777
 3:14.42 Keroma12
 4:12.81 AvGalen
 DNF Rebecca Hughey
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 4:48.59 cmhardw
 5:18.16 amostay2004
 7:32.05 MatsBergsten
 8:55.90 Jakube
14:40.90 Hong_Zhang
14:43.86 okayama
16:03.66 Keroma12
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

12:55.25 cmhardw
15:27.06 Mike Hughey
25:08.43 Jakube
28:45.05 Hong_Zhang
34:34.09 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Zane_C
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

37:56.42 cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 1:0:14 cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

12/12 (46:13)  Micael
10/11 (57:43)  Mike Hughey
7/8 (49:50)  Hong_Zhang
6/8 (44:19)  MatsBergsten
4/5 (41:45)  okayama
3/4 (18:19)  Jakube
3/4 (35:41)  Jaysammey777
2/3 (20:56)  Keroma12
1/3 ( 6:18)  Zane_C
*3x3 Match the scramble*(10)

 55.91 Jaysammey777
 1:03.89 AvGalen
 1:09.68 Evan Liu
 1:26.60 James Ludlow
 1:28.42 cuberkid10
 1:28.72 Mike Hughey
 1:34.99 Hong_Zhang
 1:48.89 MaeLSTRoM
 1:59.93 Zoé
 2:10.44 Jakube
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:23.02 Evan Liu
 1:34.03 cuberkid10
 1:40.39 Hong_Zhang
 1:41.82 James Ludlow
 1:43.67 Jaysammey777
 1:50.53 clincr
 1:51.46 AvGalen
 2:01.54 Jakube
 2:04.83 Zoé
 2:09.65 Mike Hughey
 2:10.02 masteranders1
 2:14.84 Zane_C
 2:42.18 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 3:55.30 AvGalen
 4:05.00 Hong_Zhang
 4:07.41 Zane_C
 4:08.78 James Ludlow
 4:10.87 Evan Liu
 4:34.95 Jakube
 4:45.94 clincr
 4:58.46 Mike Hughey
 5:34.82 Zoé
 6:37.63 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF masteranders1
*Magic*(9)

 1.38 Evan Liu
 1.45 janelle
 1.49 Jaysammey777
 1.54 clincr
 1.57 cuberkid10
 1.76 James Ludlow
 1.83 MaeLSTRoM
 2.01 AvGalen
 11.73 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.78 Evan Liu
 2.80 James Ludlow
 3.62 Mike Hughey
 4.31 Jaysammey777
 4.54 AvGalen
*Skewb*(4)

 10.25 MaeLSTRoM
 12.84 Jaysammey777
 25.19 Mike Hughey
 32.09 James Ludlow
*Clock*(7)

 12.81 Evan Liu
 14.71 James Ludlow
 17.11 Jaysammey777
 17.82 Mike Hughey
 18.98 AvGalen
 19.58 Brest
 45.43 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.56 Odder
 3.68 KryuzbanDmitry
 3.97 cubefan4848
 4.80 SimonWestlund
 7.26 Evan Liu
 9.19 Hong_Zhang
 11.42 Zoé
 12.32 MaeLSTRoM
 12.39 Zane_C
 12.51 clincr
 13.05 AvGalen
 13.99 James Ludlow
 16.46 Mike Hughey
 26.60 Jakube
 DNF Jaysammey777
*Megaminx*(11)

 51.42 SimonWestlund
 1:11.19 Jaysammey777
 1:58.63 Evan Liu
 2:13.26 cuberkid10
 2:20.47 James Ludlow
 2:48.40 MaeLSTRoM
 3:08.11 AvGalen
 3:23.73 clincr
 3:36.66 Mike Hughey
 4:36.31 Jakube
 4:50.79 masteranders1
*Square-1*(10)

 21.18 SimonWestlund
 34.65 Hong_Zhang
 38.60 Evan Liu
 42.91 Mike Hughey
 51.76 Jaysammey777
 55.28 Zoé
 55.94 janelle
 57.22 AvGalen
 1:10.74 James Ludlow
 1:46.26 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

27 okayama
30 guusrs
31 Mike Hughey
32 irontwig
35 Brest
35 Cubenovice
35 Attila
39 Evan Liu
40 cmhardw
45 Jaysammey777
52 Jakube
59 James Ludlow
DNF  Kenneth

*Contest results*

275 Mike Hughey
237 Hong_Zhang
236 Evan Liu
229 Jaysammey777
185 James Ludlow
184 Jakube
183 AvGalen
181 Zane_C
158 SimonWestlund
137 cuberkid10
130 okayama
128 Yes, We Can!
115 clincr
111 cmhardw
109 amostay2004
102 MatsBergsten
93 MaeLSTRoM
87 masteranders1
85 Keroma12
76 HaraldS
69 deathbypapercutz
68 janelle
57 AustinReed
52 Micael
39 Zoé
35 Edam
34 tozies24
33 RubiksNub
30 Brest
26 Specs112
22 Reinier Schippers
22 guusrs
21 antoineccantin
21 MrIndianTeen
20 irontwig
19 x-colo-x
19 Attila
19 Cubenovice
17 Odder
16 KryuzbanDmitry
15 cubefan4848
14 hic2482w
11 Kenneth
8 Henrik
6 Rebecca Hughey


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah! Preliminary winner of 7x7! Until Arnaud posts........


----------



## guusrs (Apr 9, 2011)

fmc: L2 U L F2 D F' D2 L D L' U F' U' F' L' F' U' F U L2 F D F2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F' R' D' (30)

INSS:
on inverse scramble: 
2x2x3: D R F L2 B2 U2 D2 F D' 
switch to regular scramble with premoves [D F' D2 U2 B2 L2 F' R' D']
pseudo F2L: L2 U L F2 D F' D2 L D L' U F' U' (13+9)
LL: F' L' F' U' F U L2 F D F' D' (24+9)
pre-move correction: D F' D2 U2 B2 L2 F' R' D' (30) 

Congratz Okayama!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 10, 2011)

3rd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm really excited.


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Apr 10, 2011)

Can I submit my score now?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 10, 2011)

Hong_Zhang said:


> Can I submit my score now?


 
Yes, it's ok.


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Apr 10, 2011)

2x2: 5.83
5.94, (10.41), (5.30), 5.62, 5.94
3x3: 17.51
15.60, (20.35), (14.79), 17.37, 19.57
4x4: 1:18.38
1:24.80, 1:17.89, 1:12.44, (1:12.11), (1:27.02)
5x5: 2:10.86
2:11.95, (2:22.03), 2:12.56, 2:08.78, (2:00.70)
6x6: 4:40.05
4:40.01, (4:46.58), 4:44.93, (4:29.93), 4:35.20
7x7: 6:05.86
5:56.03, 6:11.68, (5:53.00), (6:12.93), 6:09.87
2x2BLD: 35.11
35.11, 39.33, DNF
3x3BLD: 1:47.37
1:47.37, 1:48.14, 1:56.78
4x4BLD: 14:40.90
14:40.90, DNF, DNF
5x5BLD: 28:45.05
DNF, 28:45.05, DNF
MultiBLD: 7/8 (6 points), 49:50.60
3x3OH: 59.03
1:01.98, 54.83, (48.84), (1:14.64), 1:00.27
3x3MTS: 1:34.99
(1:46.19), 1:35.93, 1:24.72, 1:44.31, 1:15.47
234 relay: 1:40.39
2345 relay: 4:05.00
Pyraminx: 9.19
(7.34), 9.49, 8.81, 9.28, (11.82)
SQ-1: 34.65
29.03, (52.94), 30.41, (24.98), 44.50


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 11, 2011)

*2x2x2: *(9.83) (5.86) 7.25 6.94 6.96 = *7.05*
*3x3x3: *22.90 20.83 (19.41) 20.40 (23.52) = *21.38*
*4x4x4: *1:20.18 (1:13.63) 1:14.22 (1:23.21) 1:22.77 = *1:19.06*
*5x5x5: *1:56.94 (1:52.46) 1:59.46 (2:12.09) 2:00.94 = *1:59.11*
*6x6x6: *(4:36.66) 4:18.59 (3:38.90) 4:12.13 4:04.80 = *4:11.84*
*7x7x7: *6:29.08 6:13.18 6:15.15 (6:04.72) (6:43.55) = *6:19.14*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:13.41 (1:00.59) 1:10.53 = *1:00.59*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *4:32.68 (4:12.81) 4:28.22 = *4:12.81*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *37.91 37.41 (34.52) 39.66 (42.86) = *38.33*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:00.18 1:07.19 (DNF) 1:04.31 (59.18) = *1:03.89* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:51.46 = *1:51.46*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:55.30 = *3:55.30*
*Magic: *1.66 1.66 2.71 (1.65) (DNF) = *2.01*
*Master Magic: *5.02 (5.50) 4.28 4.33 (4.21) = *4.54*
*Clock: *(20.58) 19.56 18.71 18.66 (17.96) = *18.98*
*MegaMinx: *3:15.83 3:06.41 2:52.13 3:48.34 3:02.08 = *3:08.11*
*Pyraminx: *10.41 (9.72) 12.53 (16.38) 16.21 = *13.05*
*Square-1: *47.58 52.53 1:06.05 1:14.21 53.08 = *57.22*


(setting an alarm so I will not submit it LATE, as always, next week)


----------



## okayama (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry Mats, my 4th time of 3x3x3 is 19.50 with +2 penalty, and my average should become 21.98 (this post).
How should I write that time? Just write 21.50 in this case?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 12, 2011)

okayama said:


> Sorry Mats, my 4th time of 3x3x3 is 19.50 with +2 penalty, and my average should become 21.98 (this post).
> How should I write that time? Just write 21.50 in this case?


 
No problem . The normal way to write it is 21.50+, with the + denoting the 2 seconds penalty.


----------



## pjk (Apr 15, 2011)

3x3 Blindfold:
DNF 3:10.54 2 flipped corners, DNF 3:18.40 3 edge cycle, DNF slipped out of my hands


----------

